# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  windows xp kai internet

## info@kalarakis.com

παρακαλώ για τα φωτα σας
Ο υπολογιστής μου τρέχει windows XP Sp3 (και μη μου πείτε για αναβαθμίσεις Ο συγκεκριμένος έχει προγράμματα κλειδωμένα και έχει εξαφανιστεί ο πωλητής)

λοιπόν
windows αγορασμενο τοτε
No32 agorasmeno ver 9.242
panda agorasmeno

Από τη παρασκευή το διαδίκτυο πηγαίνει αργα αργα ΜΟΝΟ στο συγκεκριμένο οι λοιποι παίζουν μια χαρά
να φανταστείτε οτι κατεβαζει με 24κβ ενω διπλα ο φορητος το ιδιο αρχειο με 1100

Κατι εχει κολλήσει αλλα τι
τα αντιβιοτικά δεν βρήσκουν τιποτα
το adware removable by tsa τιποτα
το malwarebyte ΔΕΝ θελει να κανει εγκατάσταση

εχω κανει φιχ τα δυκτιακα του αλλα τιποτα

Δεν δειχνει να εχει καμια αλλη παρενεργεια στην εκτέλεση προγραμματων ΜΟΝΟ οτι αφορα το δυκτιο
και το προγραμμα των καμερων κανει διακοπες 

Αρα κατι συμβαινει με το δυκτιο αλλα τι 
εχω στερεψει απο ιδεες

Σκεφτεστε τιποτα?

----------


## pstratos

Μπορείς να δεις αν έχει trafic? netstat -na ???

----------


## nepomuk

Καποιο hardware θεμα με την "καρτα" δικτυου ισως ; Αν δοκιμαζες με wifi στικακι, η αλλη εξωτερικη καρτα δικτυου 
και γενικα απεκλειες προβλημα hard ,θα εμενε μονο το σοφτ για πειραγμα .Τοτε ισως ενα restore στην πιο παλια 
ημερομηνια να ξυπναγε το δικτυο.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

> Μπορείς να δεις αν έχει trafic? netstat -na ???



δεν παρουσιαζει κινηση οταν δεν έχω chrome ή outlook
επίσεις φαίνεται οτι κατι εχει γιατί και στο κλικ να εκτελέσει ενα προγραμμα φαίνεται να το σκέφτεται λίγο

----------


## matthew

> Κατι εχει κολλήσει αλλα τι
> τα αντιβιοτικά δεν βρήσκουν τιποτα
> Σκεφτεστε τιποτα?



Μήπως κόλλησε κάποιο rootkit;  :Unsure:  Συνήθως τα κλασικά αντιβιοτικά δεν τα βρίσκουν αυτά...

----------


## elektronio

Κάνε εκκαθάριση δίσκου, μπορεί να έχει γεμίσει ο δίσκος με προσωρινά αρχεία και να γίνεται αργό το μηχάνημα.

----------


## mtzag

ο δισκος μοιαζει να εχει προβλημα.
Για βαλε αλλο δισκο να δεις...
Ας πουμε κανε 1:1 κλωνο αυτο το δισκο που εχεις τωρα σε ενα αλλο καλο δισκο.
Μπορεις να το κανεις με το easy todo us

----------


## Panoss

> μη μου πείτε για αναβαθμίσεις Ο συγκεκριμένος έχει προγράμματα κλειδωμένα και έχει εξαφανιστεί ο πωλητής)



Αυτό το εξηγείς λίγο;
Τι προγράμματα;
Πώς είναι κλειδωμένα;

Ο πωλητής τίνος; Του pc; Των προγραμμάτων;

----------


## nepomuk

> Τι προγράμματα;
> Πώς είναι κλειδωμένα;
> Ο πωλητής τίνος; Του pc; Των προγραμμάτων;




Εμπειρος δειχνει ο χρηστης ,τον πωλητη - κατασκευαστη του pc να τον κανει τι;
Προφανως εχει θεμα με "κλειδωμα σκληρου δισκου" των εφαρμογων ,οποτε  αν "χτυπησει" ο σκληρος μαλλον την ...εκατσε.
Η κλωνοποιηση εστω και "100% " δεν σωζει ,οποτε :Ζητειται χακερ, κρακερ κτλπ.
Μια φορα κι ενα καιρο ξεπερνουσα κλειδωμα σκληρου εμπορολογιστικης εφαρμογης με εναν  συνδυασμο πληκτρων ,που περισσοτερο
απο κ...φαρδια ανακαλυψα.
Μπορει ομως να αστοχησε η "καρτα" δικτυου , κανενας πυκνωτης  στο Board , η τα Χp κανουνε τα  τρελλα τους ,οποτε
υπαρχουν ελπιδες αναταξης.

----------


## Panoss

Άρα πωλητής = ο προγραμματιστής. Αυτός που έφτιαξε το πρόγραμμα.

Πρόταση: κάτσε και φτιάξε το πρόγραμμα που σε ενδιαφέρει από την αρχή. 
Υποθέτω γνωρίζεις προγραμματισμό (αλλιώς δεν θα σε είχαμε δεχτεί στο φόρουμ  :Glare: ).

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

το πρόβλημα  λύθηκε
Η ενσωματωμένη κάρτα του η/υ έχει πρόβλημα 
*** η επαναφορά συστήματος  δεν λειτουργεί παρόλο που έχει σχεδόν καθημερινά σημεία **** αλλα και να λειτουργούσε αλλού ήταν το πρόβλημα

Τα pci σλοτ έχουν πρόβλημα ΔΕΝ βλέπουν καμιά κάρτα, οπότε στικ στο usb
Τα pci express δεν τα δοκίμασα γιατί έβαλα το usb και αργότερα θα τα δοκιμάσω 
Κατά τα άλλα παίζει μια χαρα, Χαχαχα

λοιπόν δεν μπορώ να τον αποχωριστώ γιατί πριν από 15 χρόνια το πρόγραμμα που αγόρασα (ναι όσο και να φαίνεται περίεργο) έχει κλειδώσει πάνω στο μ.β ο δε πωλητής - παραγωγός έχει εξαφανιστεί από το διαδίκτυο. Ρωσσος ήταν 
αν και κυκλοφορούν σπασμένες εκδόσεις του προγράμματος έχω την premium έκδοση που δεν κυκλοφορεί σπασμένη 
Αλλά και με την απλή κάνω δουλειά την έχω στο φορητό, 20 χρόνων είναι Οπότε κινδυνεύει και αυτό.
Έχει μέσα μια διαδικασία μεταφοράς της άδειας σε άλλο υπολογιστή ΑΛΛΑ όταν πριν πολλά πολλά χρόνια άλλαξα υπολογιστή και πήρα αυτό εδώ και του ζήτησα πως να κάνω τη μεταφορά μου έδωσε άλλη μέσω εμαιλ. Οπότε μάλλον δεν λειτουργεί η μεταφορά

το ΣΚ θα ασχοληθώ με τη σπασμένη έκδοση για να δω αν θα χωρίσουν οι δρόμοι μας μετά από τόσα χρόνια.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

> Άρα πωλητής = ο προγραμματιστής. Αυτός που έφτιαξε το πρόγραμμα.
> 
> Πρόταση: κάτσε και φτιάξε το πρόγραμμα που σε ενδιαφέρει από την αρχή. 
> Υποθέτω γνωρίζεις προγραμματισμό (αλλιώς δεν θα σε είχαμε δεχτεί στο φόρουμ ).



Το πρόγραμμα το έχω και χωρίς το αναγκαίο 
Αλλα οι πελάτες μου είναι απρόθυμοι να αλλάξουν συνήθειες
οπότε το τραβάω και όπου φτάσει

----------


## mtzag

Για δες τους ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτες αυτες οι μητρικες χαλανε απο αυτο

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Εντάξει είναιΤώρα παίζει οκ

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Και συνεχίζουμε
Σήμερα που χρειάστηκε να επικοινωνήσουν τρεις υπολογιστές μαζι διπιστωθηκε ότιΤο switch 16p μέσα στο ράκ έχει πρόβλημα Αντικαταστάθηκε με ένα 8p προς το παρόν μέχρι να έρθει το νέο.
Το mikrotik παρουσιάζει και αυτό δισλειτουργια. Κάθε  και λίγο πρεπει να του κάνω επανεκκίνηση και αν του βάλω καλώδια στις θύρες 3.4 παθενει τραλαλά 
Θα αντικστασταθει το απόγευμα.
Το router ήδη έχει έρθει. Αυτό όταν μιλάς στο τηλέφωνο και ρεμπουτ μόνο του.
Ελπίζω να μη βρω τίποτα άλλο καμένο 
Ε δεν έχει και τίποτα άλλο εκτός από το POS.


Ααααα ξέχασα χτες το πρωί επιδιόρθωσα το τροφοδοτικό στις κάμερες
Καντεμια εεεεε
Έχω και υπς mge 

Δεν είχε διακοπές η ΔΕΗ 
Ο καιρός εδώ είναι φινος 22 βαθμούς έχει σήμερα
Όταν ξεκίνησαν τα προβλήματα είχε 28

----------


## pstratos

Κάνε και κανα ευχέλαιο!

----------


## babisko

Μάλλον χρειάζεται επειγόντως ευχέλαιο ή ξεμάτιασμα με τέτοια γκαντεμιά!!!

----------


## mitsus78

Για το ρούτερ μπορεί να φταίει και το pack.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5A Prime μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Για το router
το νεο που έστειλαν δεν θέλει να συγχρονίσει ούτε internet ούτε τηλέφωνο (ΖΤΕ)
οι οδηγίες γράφουν να βάλω τη γραμμή πάνω και να περιμένω Το πολύ 10 λεπτά   θα πάρει να το κάνει Σε μια ώρα δεν είχε κάνει απολύτως τίποτα.
Καλό εε
Οπότε γυρίσαμε στο παλιό και ας κάνει ρεβοοτ κάθε 10 λεπτά όταν τηλεφωνώ 
Δεν με πολύ πειράζει,  γιατί χρησιμοποιώ το κινητό, και έχω κάνει εκτροπή το σταθερό στο κινητό.
Οταν ξανα βρω χρόνο θα τους πάρω τηλέφωνο να δούμε τι θα γίνει

----------

